
GNUnet - cdwhite
https://gnunet.org/
======
joelthelion
I wish one of these networks would take off, be it GNUnet, OneSwarm, I2P,
freenet or any other, I don't care.

The thing is, performance must be at least decent if the authors of these
protocols want people to start using them.

~~~
rmc
Agreed. These systems have been around for a while, but as we see, haven't
been widely adopted. So why? What's a good theory as to why these ones haven't
taken off? If we can identify why these haven't taken off we can build the
next one better.

~~~
sb057

      What's a good theory as to why these ones haven't taken off?
    

Bittorrent got there first.

~~~
mollerhoj
Could someone explain to me how these protocols are superior to Bittorrent?

~~~
krenoten
Your definition of "superior" may imply vastly different trade-offs. If you
want files fast, then they are quite inferior to Bittorrent. The
aforementioned protocols can vary a bit in what they do well, but in general
the goal is to protect the identity of participants from hostile peers on the
network. With Bittorrent, the goal is to transfer files efficiently with no
regard for privacy, and it's very good at it.

------
nodata
Now would be a good time to give variuous good organisations cash.

~~~
spunky
EFF is a good place to start. The Internet Archive also has helped document
some of the lies made by government officials .

~~~
p8952
The EFF's view on exploit sales and forced disclosure is questionable at best.

[https://lists.immunityinc.com/pipermail/dailydave/2012-Augus...](https://lists.immunityinc.com/pipermail/dailydave/2012-August/000161.html)

~~~
ihsw
Their stance is limited to opposing 'green hats' who are selling to customers
that don't intend on fixing the flaws (buying a hacker's silence) and selling
to governments whom intend on using the exploits for clandestine operations.

------
papaf
The list of publications is really impressive:

[https://gnunet.org/bibliography?f%5Bkeyword%5D=2](https://gnunet.org/bibliography?f%5Bkeyword%5D=2)

